# Error while powering on: Failed to power on 'C:\vmWare\.......'



## hbaum (29 Oktober 2019)

Hallo liebe Unterstützer

System Windows 10 Home, Core i5-8400 in einem ASUS Prime B360 Mainboard mit 8 GB Ram und Samsung 850Evo 250GB
Habe vmWare 12 verwendet auf welcher ein Windows 7 lief.

Nach einem Windowsupdate lief die VM nicht mehr. 
Aufgrund von Forum-Tipps habe ich die VM 12 deinstalliert und nun* VM 15.5.0 installiert*.

Ich habe 2 Windows 7 VM's und beide bringen die Fehlermeldung:
        Error while powering on: Failed to power on 'C:\vmWare\vm7\vm7.vmx'.
bzw. Error while powering on: Failed to power on 'C:\vmWare\Win7_64\Windows 7 x64.vmx'

Weiter habe ich versucht eine neue vm zu erstellen und angegeben 
 - i will install the operating system later
 - OS "Windows 2000 Prof"
Starte ich diese neu und noch leere vm, so kommt die analoge Fehlermeldung
        Error while powering on: Failed to power on 'C:\vmWare\Win2000\Windows 2000 Professional.vmx'.

Wer kann mir helfen? Vielen Dank!


----------



## ChristophD (30 Oktober 2019)

hi,

schau mal in das Verzeichnis der VM, dort ist ein Logfile, daruin steht etwas genauer was schief geht.
Eventuell das Log mal hier hochladen.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## hbaum (30 Oktober 2019)

Hey cool, vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!
Den Tipp zum Log habe ich im anderen Tread auch gefunden.

Aber leider finde ich das Log nicht.
- Ich habe im LW D: die vm und da drin ist nichts neues abgelegt worden.
- Dann ist die Installation im C:\Programme(x86)\vm_etc...
  Und hier finde ich weder Log noch Cache-Unterordner
Ich kann noch mal ein Bild hochladen, am Abend.

Gruss Heinz


----------



## ChristophD (30 Oktober 2019)

hi,

versuch mal:
 Help > About VMware Workstation 15 Pro > UI log file


----------



## blackpeat (30 Oktober 2019)

Was mich wundert ist das deine VM's auf D: liegen und die Fehlermeldung von C: kommt.

Kopiere mal deine VM und sage dann beim öffnen das sie Kopiert wurde.


----------



## hbaum (31 Oktober 2019)

Danke. Habe die Logs gefunden


Habe im c:
   Programme
   Programme (x86)

Laut Log werden Dateien an ganz anderen Orten gesucht?
  (Weiss noch nicht, wie ich Log's hochladen kann)


----------



## hbaum (31 Oktober 2019)

Ja, wieso Fehlermeldung von C:  -> ist wirklich komisch

"Kopiere mal deine VM und sage dann beim öffnen das sie Kopiert wurde. "  -> Kopieren über den Explorer, nicht irgendwo im VM? Verstehe ich das richtig?
  -> wann kann ich sagen "das sie kopiert wurde". Beim Start? In den Optionen?


​


----------



## ChristophD (1 November 2019)

ja er meint über den explorer, dann kommt manchmal beim start der vm die frage ob die vm kopiert und verschoben wurde, denke aber bei dir steigt er vorher schon aus.
lagen die VM vorher auf C: (Auf dem win7 system)?
Du kannst auch versuchen die vm mal zu klonen und dann zu schauen ob sie starten lässt.

anhänge einfügen geht wenn du im erweitert modus wechselst, einfach unten rechts auf erweitert, dann kannst du was anfügen.


----------



## hbaum (1 November 2019)

Habe den Player nun nochmals *neu *installiert, Version 15.5
Nun wo ich weiss wo die Logs sind, und ich finde ganz viele.
Die VM habe ich nun auch auf C: verschoben. Somit alles auf C:

JA es sieht danach aus, dass dem Player einiges fehlt. Das Log vermisst ganz viel, scheint mir. Es meldet Dateien die fehlen?!
----------
Und inzwischen habe ich an einem anderen PC installiert. Da läuft der Player! Und ich kann da auch meine VM verwenden.
Also ist das Problem nur am "Primär-PC"
----------


----------



## ducati (2 November 2019)

wie alt ist denn der i5 Prozessor? Alle neueren Vmware-Versionen >12 benötigen zwingend nen Prozessorbefehlssatz den erst die 4stelligen Prozessoren haben. Vielleicht ist das auch Dein Problem.


----------



## hbaum (2 November 2019)

Das denke ich eher nicht. Der ist knapp ein Jahr alt.
Ein Core i5-8400 in einem ASUS Prime B360 Mainboard


----------

